# Maillard 24 Spline freewheel remover



## PpPete (30 Mar 2010)

Does anyone have a freewheel remover suitable for the old 30mm diameter 24 spline Maillard type?

I believe these tools were also sold under the names of Bicycle Research CT-3 (not the same as Park Tools CT-3) and also VAR-405

Ideally I'd like to borrow - but would consider buying if the price is not too high.


----------



## PpPete (30 Mar 2010)

no longer required


----------



## threebikesmcginty (31 Mar 2010)

I was still trying to work out what the hell it was!


----------



## PpPete (31 Mar 2010)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I was still trying to work out what the hell it was!



Why it's one of these of course....shirley everywun knos that? 
Fortunately although my local LBS didnt have one, there's another shop only about 10 miles away that could help me out of the hole into which I had dug myself.


----------

